# Remembrance Day Canada



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2016)

​


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> ​


Thank you SB. Rest in peace Canadian fallen. We will never forget.


----------



## Carla (Nov 10, 2016)

Remembering our brave neighbors to the North on their Rememberance Day.


----------



## IKE (Nov 11, 2016)

To all of the fallen military to our north.......I salute you.


----------



## Raven (Nov 11, 2016)

In cities, towns and villages many services of Remembrance will take place today
to honour all the brave men and women who served our country.


----------

